# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My humble planted tanks



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

My tanks and other pix









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

My tanks and other pix









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

One more link 









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Great tanks, Simon. I especially like the Blyxa japonica. Mine is growing in at last. I had really huge problems. I bought 3 plants, and only one very very small survived. Now, 4 months later it is sending out runners









www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

Birgit, they were magnet for dirt and I had to remove most of them.. fairly easy to grow too









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Birgit,

Err... as far as I know, B. Japonica does not send out runners. Correct me if I'm wrong. Plantlets grow off the mainstem and can be easily plucked off.

ViNZ


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Now that you tell me, I start to wonder.

It could also be a plant that came into the tank with some other. I didnÂ´t even think about anything else, and was so happy, that it was sending out runners.

I wonder what it is now. It canÂ´t be dwarf sag, cause the leaves are too thin. Any idea?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

any pic?









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

It's probably E. tenellus (v. tenellus) "micro". I've got some that looks a LOT like B. japonica.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

the size of both is very much different and also the leave blade









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

The leaves look pretty much like the new growth I was getting from the so called Blyxa Japonica that died. The plant looked like the one robert sells, when I bought it: 









Now I am really getting curious.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the plant in the first picture is not B. japonica.

ViNZ


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yep, your picture looks like the "micro" tenellus I've got, only greener.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with Phil, defintely E. tenellus









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Janda (Feb 14, 2003)

Quite strict looking leaves for e. tenellus. Could it by any change be member of Acorus family?


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Birgit & Wolfgang,

Have you come seen Blyxa aubertii? B. japonica looks exactly like it, except smaller.

ViNZ


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

No, we havenÂ´t. Is that one sending out runners?

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## vinz (Feb 19, 2004)

Nope.

ViNZ


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

B. japonica is the grasslike plant on the left side

















[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

That was exactly why I bought it. I love that plant!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I have B Japonica and it sends out runners as well. If you want I can throw some pics up an the [email protected]

marc s russo


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Does it look a little bit like mine? IÂ´m so curious to see it

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.aquatic-store.com/blyxa/blyxa.htmis a few pictures, one has the runner circled, not that great of a picture though














RUNNER with some BADDDDDDDDD hair algae







Get out of there

[email protected]

marc s russo


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the pics, Marcus. I guess this is a blyxa, though I am not sure if it is japonica.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice tanks Simon! It's also nice to have you and Vinz over from Aquatic Quotient. Welcome!

My B. japonica is finally getting going and it is really taking off. The first month or two was very slow going, but now they put on 2 leaves or more a week and lots of side shoots per month. WOO HOO!!

Sorry, B&W, your plant is definately not B. japonica. Best of luck getting it; it's worth it.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Marcus, that's definately a Blyxa, but it's not Blyxa japonica. It may be B. alternifolia or some other species of Blyxa, but not japonica. Cool plant, though....

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks wheeler, nice to browse around the other forums and see what each has to offer









havent see that plants before in SIN... but defintely not B. japonica









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

HMMMMM thats what is was sold to me as, If anyone has a for sure listing of what this is please let me know. There are a few more pic @ the link that may help you identify itBlyxa Japonica?????? Pics

marc s russo


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Why donÂ´t you show us a full tank shot? Looks promising.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

marcus









this pic sure reminds me of the Tonina sp.

















these r mine Tonina sp.









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Simon,
Very nice tanks! And the photos of the fish are very impressive. I noticed you are using a Sony Cybershot. Which model? The more I look at the Sony line the more impressed I am. 

Regards,
Jay Reeves


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Simon, very nice tanks! And the pics of the fish are impressive as well. Which Cybershot are you using? The more I look at Sony the more impressed I become. 

Regards,
Jay Reeves


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Duh! thought the first reply got lost in space. Now I see that there is a second page to the thread. Ah well, still curious about the camera.

Jay


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

Jay,
 its a rather old model, F55v... a typical Aim and Shoot camera.. if u like, i could recommend u a few other other digicam...

for fishy taking, the Fujifilm S602z with 6x zoom is one of the better digicam, oso the Canon G3.. both are my top pick if I have a choice... so for Sony, it will be the F7x7 series









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## imported_Allen (Feb 14, 2003)

Eh Simon,

So after all the praise is your head ready to burst yet









Birgit,

if you like, drop me a message with your Address and I'll see if I can't send you some blyxa FOC







I've been itching to try sending plants So I'll take it as an experiment.

p/s vinz thinks you're a guy and I think you're a girl... so who's right?

Allen 
============
Allen''''s Tank Pics.
============


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Simon, 
The Fujifilm Fine pix is a camera that merits careful consideration. A friend took some of photos of my tank with a Finepix 2800 (2 megapixel?) and the pics are better than what I can get with a Kodak 4800 (3 mp). i think the lens quality is the limiting factor. Not pixel count. 

I have also looked at a Sony DSC 85 that would probably work well as a compromise camera - fits in pocket (sort of) and would do macro work. The biggest bummer is the proprietary memory and lens add ons. What I really want is a small pocket camera for work (Canon S45) and a Nikon 5xxx or Sony DSC F717 for the fun stuff. High priority is very good close up ability for garden shots and good (fast)lens for fish. Not asking for much, eh?

And then there is always the problem of wondering what is going to be coming out in the next few months. Have you seen the Sigma with Foveon chip? That technology is being bought by Kodak and others as we talk. It could move digital photgraphy ahead in a big leap if it trickles down to consumer level.

Regards,
Jay


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Haha,
IÂ´m a girl. Funny with all those foreign names. Wolfgang is a guy. 
Your offer is very nice thanks a lot, but I live in Austria, so IÂ´d guess the plants may not survive the shipment.
Looking at the shipping costs it should be cheaper to buy them from tropica.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## imported_Allen (Feb 14, 2003)

Birgit,

Actually I'm also doubtful that the plants would survive the trip... however, I'm curious to try sending plants so that I can see just what state they get to you in... Hehehe I was simply planning to send it via air-mail in a padded envelope...









Allen 
============
Allen's Tank Pics.
============


----------



## Simon (Feb 19, 2004)

Jay, I would like to answer yr queries abt the digicam but I'm a digicam idiot







about addons









[email protected] 
AquaticQuotient.com
[email protected]


----------



## imported_Navarro (Feb 23, 2003)

I also have that plant and I am with Birgit is Blyxia aubertii nice looking plant but comes and goes all the time in one of my tanks after 3 months missing is coming back out of the blue I do have it in 3 tank and is doing OK demands good substrate fertilization to get the reddish color that you see in the books all the time.
Luis Navarro
Houston TX


----------



## joshua (Oct 14, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> http://www.naturaquarium.at/pictures/unknown.jpg
> ...


http://www.pbase.com/aquascaping/birgits_and_wolfgangs_55_gallon
[/QUOTE]
That kind of looks like the Acorus pussilus (Japanese Fan) I recently purchased for my tank. The leaves are all melting/dying off, but I'm hoping that new growth comes if I leave the roots in.
Anyone verify this as typical?
Thanks.


----------

